
Show HN: CloudCosts – Email Report to Monitor Your AWS/Google Cloud Cost - kodebrew
https://cloudcosts.io
======
kodebrew
Hi founder of CloudCosts here. I built this tool to simplify my daily
monitoring of what I spend on AWS / Google cloud. After a $400 bill that I
received once while on vacation.

Let me know if you have any feedback on the product.

